#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  What is your favourite theme music?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,


You may have your own list of favourite theme music from shows and movies that you watch.
Let's share your favourite theme music with us and give us a chance to enjoy your favourite music!

----------


## subasan

I wrote the biggest answer but your site cracked it up :P I will re-write the smaller version only. 

Hans Zimmer - 2049, Supermarine (Dunkirk), Wonder Woman Main Theme, Is She with You? (Batman vs Superman), INTERSTELLAR, Mombasa, Time - Inception, See you in Hell, Gotham's Reckoning, Imagine the Fire -The Dark Knight Rises, Why so Serious? - The Dark Knight, He's a Pirate (POTC), Elysium, Now we are Free - Gladiator, Dies Mercurii I Martius (The Da Vinci Code), 

Ramin Djawadi - Light of the Seven (GOT), Don Davis - Navras, Neodammerung (Matrix Revolutions), James Horner - Titanic, Beethoven - Symphony 9 in D minor, The Second Waltz - Andre Rieu, Arrival of the Birds - London Metropolitan Orchestra. 

Hope you like my theme collection. Thanks.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hans Zimmer - 2049, Supermarine (Dunkirk), Wonder Woman Main Theme, Is She with You? (Batman vs Superman), INTERSTELLAR, Mombasa, Time - Inception, See you in Hell, Gotham's Reckoning, Imagine the Fire -The Dark Knight Rises, Why so Serious? - The Dark Knight, He's a Pirate (POTC), Elysium, Now we are Free - Gladiator, Dies Mercurii I Martius (The Da Vinci Code), 
> 
> Ramin Djawadi - Light of the Seven (GOT), Don Davis - Navras, Neodammerung (Matrix Revolutions), James Horner - Titanic, Beethoven - Symphony 9 in D minor, The Second Waltz - Andre Rieu, Arrival of the Birds - London Metropolitan Orchestra. 
> 
> Hope you like my theme collection. Thanks.


Sorry I never hear these themes before, first I will here them, then I will tell you my opinion, By the way, thanks for this collection




> I wrote the biggest answer but your site cracked it up :P I will re-write the smaller version only.


If that so, you can write them in the next comment  :Cool:

----------


## subasan

> Sorry I never hear these themes before, first I will here them, then I will tell you my opinion, By the way, thanks for this collection
> 
> If that so, you can write them in the next comment



It's just a detailed version of the same answer. You hear and let me know your comments then we will discuss it in the comments.

----------


## Bhavya

> It's just a detailed version of the same answer. You hear and let me know your comments then we will discuss it in the comments.


Sure, I will listen to them and let you know as soon as possible :Thumbs:

----------

